# I need help with what kind of brushes to use!



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to grow out Lucys coat and i have quite a few brushes and im not sure what their uses are.. 

I have a brush like this. It is pretty much the only brush I use on her because it catches matts very easily!










I also have this brush.. i really dont know the use for it...











I also have this brush.. i need help with this one!











I know i sound kind of silly but if i am going to grow out her hair then i probably need to know how to use the brushes!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You need a good pin brush without the little balls on the tips of the pins. I would suggest the Madan brush. It is honestly the best brush I have ever owned.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't use the last two at all. The second looks like a pin brush on one side but has the balls ont he end..and those balls will catch the hair and break it off. And the last is a slicker brush and shouldn't be used on a single coated dog as it's meant to get undercoat out. It will break the hair.

I recommend a good slicker brush such as a Chris Christensen (that's what I have) or many here use Maden pin brushes. They have the metal pins without balls.

And then you can use the comb (first pic you posted) for the face and paws.


----------



## vegaschik99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Geez i'm glad she asked...i didn't realize the pin brush shouldn't have the little knobbies.


----------

